# Wanted: Dead or Dead



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This dog looks a little too smug for his mug shots.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I guess a couple guys got my very dry sense of humor.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

He looks like he has been eating mice laced with pesticide.---------SS


----------

